# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Any suggestions for a 2 day stay in Runaway Bay?

## Elvino

We have friends that are going to be married at Grand Bahia in Runaway Bay in January 2013 while we are in Negril and I was wondering if anyone had any hotel recommendations for a 2 nite stay there? As close to the Grand Bahia as possible is a good thing.

Thanks in advance

Peace
Elvino

----------


## Ann Theresa

Hi Elvino....If you have kids...the FDR is a wonderful place to stay. They have nannies for the kids....it's a AI.  If you don't have kids, right next door is Breezes, and I believe it's an all adult resort....I think that is also AI.  They are pretty pricey though if you only plan to sleep there.  I love that part of the island....I'm sure there will be others that may have suggestions for maybe a smaller place to stay.  Enjoy your trip!

----------


## Islander

I was looking around the world wide web and did locate the link:

http://www.jewelresortsrunawaybay.com/

Wow that's quite a nice looking place at Jewel Resort.  Too fancy for me, but truly looks lovely!!

Happy Sunday ALL
Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## Elvino

Thanks you guys! 


Jewells resort, although very cool, is too pricey for me!

Any one ever heard of Piper's Cove?    http://www.piperscoveresortjamaica.com/   Looks like a decent joint to me! On the beach too!

Peace
Elvino

----------


## Sweetness

Hi Elvino - I have stayed at Pipers before.   Its nice.  Took a route bus from Mobay and they dropped us at the road - bit of a walk down the lane towards the sea.  Very nice accomodations - very nice.  It has been a few years though.   They did have a driver for reasonable rate and there is a local food place very close by that was DELICIOUS and cheap.  I enjoyed my stay - don't think there was a pool but there was sea access (although the north side of the island is a bit rough and rugged for me).  The staff was professional and it was very quiet and safe.  hope that helps.

----------


## Elvino

Thanks for the information ya'll!

Hey Sweetness can you tell me how far Piper's Cove are located from Grand Bahia?

For a high one I asked about pricing for Grand Bahia and I was quoted $706.00 - $744.00 for 2 nights for the two of us! Just about fell off my chair when I read that email! We're not staying there!

Peace
Elvino

----------


## Sista Whistle

ONE LOVE!

If you are looking for a cheaper place (think it was like JA$ 4500 a nite), clean and near a taxi-busstop, try Hampton View. Nice, save rooms. TV, kitchen, veranda, hot watta, likkle supermarket. When interested, give Miss Cyntia (2009) a call: 9734337. Just dunno how far it is from Grand Bahia, but she probably can tell you. Hop your choice will be a good one and ava great wedding-party!!

BTW: Rebel Salute festival will also be in Jan. (18 & 19th, Priory, Richmond Estate. Me will be dehdeh!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Jah bless.

Irie Greets from dem Neths. 
(Where you can buy ganja, same way as you buy patties down in Jamaica!  :-P )

----------

